# Mochali babies



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Marlene







Raquel







Derek







Cassie







Rodney


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahh bless, so cute...lovely pics.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

heheheh they're amazing!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous babies ! :w00t:


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

wow...lovely cute lil guys


----------



## ophelia (Feb 11, 2009)

they're so cute! hubby thinks they look like little gremlins!!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They are just the cutest little kittens!!! Gorgeous faces


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, I am rather pleased with this bunch


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW lovely kittens, I would love to have the chance to photograph them.
 keep the pics coming.

Matt


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Awwww wow they are gorgeous- I especially love Derek x


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg i have really fallen in love with marlene.dare i ask how much these lovely little ones are please ? xx


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm afraid they are nearly all spoken for and I need to keep my options open to keeping one  She's a doll though isn't she!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi love the babies and i think you must like only fools and horses good names and love the pictures.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mochali said:


> I'm afraid they are nearly all spoken for and I need to keep my options open to keeping one  She's a doll though isn't she!


she is really really nice.i was going 2 say if i had to ask ! you know the rest but they are all truly stunning you must be over the moon xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're all little sweethearts!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, love only fools  Their ped names will all be Aerosmith related as I love them too!
I am a very pround meezer mum


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Extremely cute!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

soo cute...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are very Cute, i love their little ears


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Siamese are my dream cats - I love your website 

I like the names you have chosen only fools and horses and aerosmith get a big thumps up from me :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am in love with them all! love their names too! my mums name is marlene and my partners name is rodney! lolx


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Three and a half weeks now 

Marlene







Raquel







Cassie







Derek







Rodney


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are so cute, lovely pics xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

aaaw they are all coming along so nicely


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwwwwww how cute are their ears! hehe


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pics when will there colours come in properly?


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

one question, how can you tell them all apart, the only one i see a difference in is Derek, or is that just me been silly??


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

awwwwww so sweet


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh they're so cute!!!  x


----------



## BlueStorm (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful babies...


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Gorjus babies, H!!! xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Gorgeous babies! I love their little faces & love the name theme!!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> one question, how can you tell them all apart, the only one i see a difference in is Derek, or is that just me been silly??


They all look different, the only two that I have trouble with is Cassie and Raquel. The girls are torties and the boys are a tabby and possibly chocolate point


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, i love the names you chose, i hate not having uk gold anymore though


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

ophelia said:


> they're so cute! hubby thinks they look like little gremlins!!!


LOL I thought that too  very cute though


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

:001_wub:rodders!!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbup::001_tt1:Gorgeous babies and lovin their names:thumbup:


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

New photos at just over four weeks!
Cassie







Rodney







Derek







Raquel







Marlene


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How adorable! You can just see the start of colour on their little noses. I love Cassie and Marlene!:001_wub:


----------

